# Wacky riggged Senkos, what size hook?



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm looking for a change of hooks. I usually land about 60-80% of the bass who hit using a circle/octopus size 1 or 2, not today. I was fishing small farm pond and probably had 40-50 solid hits and I'd have them on for about 3-5 seconds but only landed like 15. Wtf?

The water was very stained so I couldn't see any beds so I don't know if they're spawning there or not yet. I'm thinking maybe they were just moving it out of their area and not swallowing it to eat or maybe big gills. But I'm pretty confident the large majority weren't gills. I'd feel solid pressure and watch it run then....nothing, gone.

I switched hooks 3 times! From used Gamagatsu weedguard circle size 3 or 4 to new Eagle Claw to new Mustad Ultra Point both smaller than the original hook. I didn't get around to the Diachi.

Does anyone use a straight hook? Does anyone use those rings u attach then the naked circle attached to the ring? I have some thingamabobs called Hitchhikers and Parasites that I might try. The screw right into the worm and u attach the circle to it so it dangles freely.

IAny advice is welcome.

Oh I'm talking weightless wacky rig.


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

i use a 2/0 dropshot/octupus hook get fair amount of hookups. maybe they just werent eattin it today. my .02


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

You can wacky rig with a 3/0 or 4/0 EWG worm hook. I bet your hookup improves. Also, try rigging them T-rigged with no weight. I never throw wacky style any longer. I go T-rigged with a 4/0 hook snelled to 50 lb braid.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I use the Gamakatsu Weedless Wide Gap Finesse hook in size 2/0 and it wooks pretty well for me, also try using the Senkos with a rubber o-ring to make the baits last longer, you can buy them at a hardware store for a few dollars.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

ChadPro67 said:


> I use the Gamakatsu Weedless Wide Gap Finesse hook in size 2/0 and it wooks pretty well for me, also try using the Senkos with a rubber o-ring to make the baits last longer, you can buy them at a hardware store for a few dollars.


+1 on the o-ring, saved me many worms lol


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I lost too many fish on the octopus/circle and the Finesse Wide Gap. I threw them all away and use the Gamakatsu Split Shot/Drop Shot in 1/0. Fixed it.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Good advice so far. I'm going to try those rings because I can't afford to go thru bags of Senkos on each trip so I resort to the cheap ones but know Senko brand is better.

Tokagawa I did some research on that hook and it sounds like the ticket, thanks. One sight had 32 customer reviews of them and all 32 were positive and all 32 ranked them 5 stars! I love how the point isn't turned in like the circle to increase exposure. I'm assuming u set the hook the same as a circle?

I'd never heard of a split shot rig and checked it out too and hell that's older than dirt. I remember using it with a Minnie in rivers in Canada as a kid. But I did learn a few things from that article. First that u should use the seam of the worm when hooking it T rigged style to assure its straight and wont twist. Secondly that its a straight hook so it acts as a keel under worm when T rigged to avoid twist. They strongly suggest using a small worm with twister tail and suggest to rig it so the tail will be down again to avoid twist. It all makes sense just never considered it. Also they say if using round shot don't use the ones with tabs or they always draw moss. Here I always thought the non tabbed shot was just a cheaper more primitive shot but it actually has its advantages. They suggest Water Gremlins Bull Shot which is just a split shot shaped like a bullet weight, good idea. I may try this rig again this summer when I'm the Guy sitting in stern of the boat and fishing used water all day. Because They said its an excellent 2nd chance lure too.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Pigsticker said:


> Tokagawa I did some research on that hook and it sounds like the ticket, thanks. One sight had 32 customer reviews of them and all 32 were positive and all 32 ranked them 5 stars! I love how the point isn't turned in like the circle to increase exposure. I'm assuming u set the hook the same as a circle.


Welcome! Hope it helps. Those thin wire hooks penetrate pretty well. I use a sweep set with some reeling pressure. I don't use a big hook set. The longer shank helps a lot too.

When I was using the Finesse Wide Gap, I'd lose so may fish I thought I was really doing something wrong. Then Joe Balog confirmed that he had issues with that hook too - except it cost him about $30,000. That's when I switched.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Now that I think of it I have a friend on Erie who was using some Gander Mtn hooks wacky rigged that I thought were for crappie or Aberdeen. And he only sets the hook one kind of way, HARD. And he has great success too. I thought they might straighten on a hog.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i have a suggestion...man up and quit using soft plastics (esp. the $$$ ones)

put a hard bait on and get to work lazy a_ _


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

NewbreedFishing said:


> i have a suggestion...man up and quit using soft plastics (esp. the $$$ ones)
> 
> put a hard bait on and get to work lazy a_ _



U know I leave those simplistic "chuck & wind" lures to the women, children, seniors and u


Hell I can't even use any plastics when I'm in the back of the boat with u because u have ADD or something and wont turn the trolling motor to under 9 all damn day u sob.

The places I go I'm familiar with and don't need to cover water with those search baits. I know they're in my spots just gotta hunker down and finesse em out with plastics.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

thelatrobe33 said:


> You can wacky rig with a 3/0 or 4/0 EWG worm hook. I bet your hookup improves. Also, try rigging them T-rigged with no weight. I never throw wacky style any longer. I go T-rigged with a 4/0 hook snelled to 50 lb braid.


what is "T" rigged? Never heard of it


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

skippyflyboy said:


> what is "T" rigged? Never heard of it


Shorthand for Texas rig


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Really liking this thread...lost over 15 senkos today and didn't have my o ring kit : (....thinking about t rigging now because I lost so many fish..and giving up on weedless hooks....they're too bulky

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

hey pig, most likely a lot of those missed fish were prolly on beds just grabbing it and swimming it off, the fish are just starting to go up by me so mid to southern ohio should have the first wave up with the new moon. I like the 3/0 finesse gap for wacky rigging and I open the gap up a little more. They would be better if they were lighter wire and if the hook point was farther away from the eye, cuz there is not much of a gap between the two.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

josh617 said:


> hey pig, most likely a lot of those missed fish were prolly on beds just grabbing it and swimming it off, the fish are just starting to go up by me so mid to southern ohio should have the first wave up with the new moon. I like the 3/0 finesse gap for wacky rigging and I open the gap up a little more. They would be better if they were lighter wire and if the hook point was farther away from the eye, cuz there is not much of a gap between the two.


Great info. The more I think about it I think ur right about spawning. Because I was actually getting stripped a lot more than usual. Like they had just one end of it in their mouths and when I put reel pressure on them it'd pop off the hook clean. Guess I better switch to the lizard if they're spawning so they'll hold onto it better and try and kill it. Itll give me a fewmore seconds to set hook.

How much do u widen it? U pros and your modifications, love It.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

far from a pro, I dont have an exact number, i usually take the pliers and open it a little bit. i think yamamoto has a hook that looks pretty good but havent tried it.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Where these fish striking as soon as your bait hit the water? Of the ones that you did hook, where were they hooked? Did they have large bellies or red tails?

A lot of them could have been bluegill as well, especially if it was anything smaller than the standard 5" senko.

*Josh give me a ring sometime, we gotta get out again.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

CARP 104 said:


> Where these fish striking as soon as your bait hit the water? Of the ones that you did hook, where were they hooked? Did they have large bellies or red tails?
> 
> A lot of them could have been bluegill as well, especially if it was anything smaller than the standard 5" senko.
> 
> *Josh give me a ring sometime, we gotta get out again.


Most the hits came within 10 seconds during the initial free fall but that's normal for me anyways. Only 2-3 were prego a lot of skinnies. Yes normal 5" senko. I noticed the fattest one still had a big ol' bluegill tail stickin' out of its stomach. The hooking WAS odd, not as many as usual in corner of mouth. A lot were just skin hooked in roof of mouth. One was outside the mouth under jaw.


----------

